# ο τρώσας και ιάσεται = he that wounded shall heal; only he who inflicts the wound can cure it / can heal it



## nickel (Sep 11, 2011)

Τα προβλήματα του Τύπου (και ειδικότερα τα προβλήματα του συγκροτήματος Λαμπράκη) μελετά κυριακάτικα ο κ. Σταύρος Ψυχάρης και λέει ότι σύντομα θα «προτείνουν» στους αναγνώστες τις αποφάσεις στις οποίες έχουν καταλήξει. Γράφει μεταξύ άλλων:
«Κατ’ αρχήν, ο τρώσας και ιάσεται. Εμείς που έχομε τις ευθύνες για τη διολίσθηση του ελληνικού Τύπου και των τηλεοράσεων στη χορεία των προβληματικών επιχειρήσεων, εμείς πρέπει να βρούμε και τη θεραπεία.» 

Η αρχαία παροιμία «*ο τρώσας και ιάσεται*» προέρχεται από την ιστορία για τον βασιλιά Τήλεφο, που πολέμησε με τους Τρώες και τραυματίστηκε σε μονομαχία με τον Αχιλλέα. Το τραύμα του δεν έλεγε να γίνει καλά και, όταν ζήτησε χρησμό, του έσκασαν το μυστικό που αναφέρει και ο κ. Ψυχάρης. Για να μην πολυλογώ (λεπτομέρειες παρακάτω) τη λύση την έδωσε πάλι ο πολυμήχανος Οδυσσέας. Δείτε στη Βικιπαίδεια για τα *τηλέφεια τραύματα* (τα κακοήθη και δυσεπούλωτα τραύματα) και τον Τήλεφο (και Telephus).

Συνηθισμένες αποδόσεις στα αγγλικά:
*He that wounded shall heal.
Only he who inflicts the wound can cure it / can heal it.*

*Telephus*
When the Acheans left for the war, they did not know the way, and accidentally landed in Mysia, ruled by King Telephus son of Heracles who had led a contingent of Arcadians to settle there. In the battle, Achilles wounded Telephus, who had killed Thersander. The wound would not heal so Telephus asked an oracle “What will happen to the wound?”. The oracle responded, “he that wounded shall heal”. The Achean fleet then set sail and was scattered by a storm. Achilles landed in Scyros and married Deidameia. A new gathering was set again in Aulis. 
Telephus went to Aulis, and either pretended to be a beggar, asking Agamemnon to help heal his wound, or kidnapped Orestes and held him for ransom, demanding the wound be healed. Achilles refused, claiming to have no medical knowledge. Odysseus reasoned that the spear had inflicted the wound and the spear must be able to heal it. Pieces of the spear were scraped off onto the wound, and Telephus was healed. Then Telephus showed the Acheans the route to Troy. 
http://books.google.com/books?id=8o6zNN0E-mAC&pg=PT83#v=onepage&q&f=false
_History's Greatest War_ (Terry Bryant)​






Bernard Picart: _Telephus Cured by the Rust of the Same Spear Which Wounded him_, 1731​


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2011)

Και μια και λέμε για αποφάσεις του Συγκροτήματος, για τη διακοπή της αρθρογραφίας του Γιάννη Η. Χάρη στην εφημερίδα Τα Νέα, ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος κλείνει το σημερινό του σημείωμα:
Κι επειδή είμαστε γλωσσικό ιστολόγιο, η διακοπή της στήλης του Γιάννη Χάρη, συμπολεμιστή μας (δικός του ο όρος) στην αντιπαράθεση ενάντια σε αρχαιολάτρες, νεοκαθαρευουσιάνους και λαθοθήρες, είναι δυσαναπλήρωτη απώλεια. Βέβαια, ο ίδιος θα συνεχίσει να γράφει, αλλά ίσως όχι από μια τόσο προνομιακή θέση. Αν και, με την καθοδική πορεία που ακολουθεί ο έντυπος Τύπος, τόσο σε αναγνώστες όσο και σε κύρος, με την αποψίλωση κάθε διαφορετικής, κάθε ενδιαφέρουσας φωνής, δεν αποκλείεται σε λίγο τα εναλλακτικά μέσα να έχουν περισσότερη επιρροή από τις σημερινές μεγάλες εφημερίδες, που θα μοιάζουν άλλωστε όλες μεταξύ τους.​
Νά πώς εννοείται η ίαση...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 9, 2013)

Γιατί ο Κων. Κόλμερ τα γράφει αμφότερα με δύο σίγμα («Τρώσσας και ιάσσεται», _Η μεγαλειώδης απάτη του ευρώ_, σελ. 109);


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2013)

Γιατί βαρέθηκε να βάλει ορθογραφικό διορθωτή, να κοιτάξει σε έγκυρα βοηθήματα οτιδήποτε του υπογράμμιζε σαν λάθος ή άγνωστο ο διορθωτής και να ζητήσει από τον Λιβάνη να του κοιτάξει το γραφτό και κάποιος έμπειρος άνθρωπος-διορθωτής.


----------



## sarant (Aug 9, 2013)

Κάτι τέτοιες στιγμές σκέφτομαι πως σε λίγα χρόνια όσοι εντοπίζουν τέτοια λάθη και όσοι νοιάζονται για τέτοια λάθη θα είναι μια φράξια γεροπαράξενων...


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2013)

sarant said:


> Κάτι τέτοιες στιγμές σκέφτομαι πως σε λίγα χρόνια όσοι εντοπίζουν τέτοια λάθη και όσοι νοιάζονται για τέτοια λάθη θα είναι μια φράξια γεροπαράξενων...


Σε λίγα χρόνια. Γιατί προς το παρόν είμαστε φράξια νεαροπαράξενων. :)
Καλημέρα


----------

